# My little stunner Roxy



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

let me introduce you my little kitty Roxy. she is adorable


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

She is lovely


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

shes lovely, is she a russian blue?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

She's gorgeous  love her colour.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely kitty x


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww how pretty she is! I was going to get a Russian Blue until I fell in love with the Maine Coons, they're just adorable


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> shes lovely, is she a russian blue?


no she is not a pedigree, she just a gorgeous moggie  i have to say though russian blue are my favourite, but i can not afford one. i was looking for a blue/grey kitten fo ages and i finaly found her


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

She is gorgeous.

Looks very well settled


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> She is gorgeous.
> 
> Looks very well settled


it is only her second week with us, but it seems that she already owns a house and us (me, my partner and adult cat Jazz). she is slowly destroying our house, she is so cheeky


----------



## swiftgerbil (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww that is a gorgeous kitten. Very beatiful coat. Congrats on finding what you were looking for. Nice to hear the little one has settled in


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She really is beautiful, such a lovely colour!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

She is a gorgeous color and very pretty too


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

gorgeous! She does look like she has some russian blue in her but either way she's adorableeee!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Awwww she is lovely!
I love her name... but that might be because thats what one of mine is called. he he.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

She is just adorable!, love her little pink pads 

Ang x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

She is STUNNING, love her!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes very pretty, what a stunnning colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Chista (Sep 21, 2008)

Gorgeous, no doubt about it *melts*


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks everybody for a nice words and compliments, she is a little stunner and she gets away with a lot of mischiefs as my partner has a soft spot for her. i have to say i am looking forward for her to grow to an adult cat - i want some peace back in my life


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, peace....whats that, lol*


----------

